# 76856 and 93975



## kathleenl (May 22, 2012)

Good Afternoon,
We are finding a lot of rejections from United Healthcare in particular on this coding combination.  They state that 76856 is included in 93975 and this is confusing me a lot!  Can anyone shed some light on this for me - particuraly why/how one is included in the other - the description of the doppler does not state anything about a sonogram....

ANY help / guidance is appreciated.

Thanks!
Kathleen


----------



## akonyk (Jun 4, 2012)

*76856 & 93975 billing together*

I think I would bill the 76856 (pelvic US) 1st and the 93975 with 59 modifier.  I also would use different dx for the duplex.
The 76856 is the US and duplex scan is of venous and arterial doppler.
Hope it helps a little.


----------

